# CowGirl day 150 - LIGS ALMOST GONE! BABIES SOON?!?!?



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

CowGirl is DEFINATLY bred!!!! I felt lots of little kicks when I felt for kids. She is on day 95 today.

How many do you think? She still has 7 and a half weeks left.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Yay! Thats exciting. I think :girl: :girl: :girl: lol. :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

I think twins. She's looking good. Is that mud on her? Are you getting rain?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

No rain, well yesterday a little bit. They love to lay on their sides in the dirt, she must have laid in a pee spot :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Is she one that you asked if we thought she was prego? I did say yes didn't I? :stars:

Just wanting to know when I am wrong.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Yep, you said yes!! I think I am learning how to use the pooch test, still not totally confident though..


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Oh wait, I know what that is on her. She got the scours yesterday because my dad accidently gave everyone too much alfalfa. And she flinged it all over her back :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Isn't it great when u can feel those little flutters?....And I'll guess twins.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

I think she's preggers, with twins. Did she come bred? Or is she bred to one of your bucks?
I'll think pink! :girl: :girl:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

I say triplets, :girl: :girl: :boy: - seems you've been getting a lot of that this year!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

I want Triplets!! Or twin does, heehee :wahoo:

Here is a belly photo 7-16-08.









She is bred to Kids Corral CVF Rewind. I need some kids on the ground from him!! I really would like to finish him next year - haha, a little bit ahead of myself huh?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Day 110 I have been counting wrong lol..

She is very long so she couls be hiding a litter in there, but her belly has been REALLY growing the last week


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Looking good! I wish my Bambi was that big :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

I'd say nothin' less than twins :wink: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

I still think twins. Some do hide kids well though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Here is a side view..

From May









From Wednesday at night so the barn loos terrible :GAAH: 









I am thinking triplets, maybe twins but I have a feeling it is trips....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

She's very pretty!! But then again I'm partial to the black/white goaties....I'd say twins too but then again she has a ways to go so with her depth she could very well surprise you with triplets.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

She's really long isn't she?! She's probably hiding 3 in there. So, what day is it now? I can't keep track :doh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 95. I felt kids!!!*

Day 115 I believe. I can't wait for kids! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 115. I felt kids!!!*

Only 30 more to go before you need to start :hair: :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

28 days to go till 145 and 33 more days till 150. Can you tell I am getting excited?!?!?!

:wahoo: :stars:  :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

I'm sure ya'll are tired of seeing belly photos! But here are just a few, day 117 almost day 118. :wahoo:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> 28 days to go till 145 and 33 more days till 150. Can you tell I am getting excited?!?!?!
> 
> :wahoo: :stars:  :clap:


Yeah, maybe just a little bit. :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Judging by those last pics, looks like she may just have triplets in there. . . . she is such a beautiful doe!! I just love her!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Thanks, I love her too. And I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her half sister who just finished. They looks sooo much alike too. I can't wait to see her freshen.

She is laying around alot more lol.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

New pics of CowGirl? How's she doing?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Here she is from tonight. Only 16 days till 145!!! My guess is triplets, it feels like alot of babies in there!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Awwwww... I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see those babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

I can't wait to see if she has any that look like her! Black/white is my favorite! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 117 ~ Getting Closer!!*

I love black and white, too!  And CowGirl is so pretty... I bet those babies are going to be gorgeous. :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Thanks Angie! I am sooo looking forward to new babies!! And to see Rewind's first kids!

Here she is on day 133. Only 7 days till 140!!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

She's looking fantastic! Wish I could be there when the babies are born. I need the experience! 

Kadabra is still confusing me; she's made an art of it. She came back into what I "thought" was heat, so I put her with Hollywood; he bred her once that I'm sure of, but yesterday she was acting all grumpy to everyone and had the discharge again. That makes the third (3rd) time in the last 3 weeks that she's had that whitish looking discharge. She wouldn't stand for Hollywood, but was instead prancing around everywhere. She has been putting on some weight the last week or two, too, so I GUESS those were real heats and that she really isn't preg with Rewind's babies! Right? Could she really be preg already and still let a another buck breed her? lol. I wish I knew! I'm feeling ligs and everything feels the same as usual. And I'd TRY to feel for movement but she's been having a "don't touch me" down there week; she's grumpy with everyone. Is that normal? She is noticeably bigger though in the last 2 weeks. Just all of a sudden. Well, if she pops out babies in the next week or so then we'll know for certain, one way or the other. I know I sound like an idiot, don't I? HAHAHA! Do they ever come in heat over and over again like that? I know two times, sure... but 3? And let another buck breed them? :GAAH:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

She's coming along nicely, she's such a pretty doe


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

She's looking good Chelsey, I'm looking forward to seeing what colors you get.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Can't wait to see those purty babies!

Firestone....a doe may have a heat once after they've bred but it's usually a false heat...pregnancy hormones can be what is making her "moody"


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Think MAYBE I figured out what is going on. I've another doe in heat, so I think she's reacting to her, maybe? I dunno!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

OOOOHHH I am so excited! :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

How's Miss Cowgirl doing? Getting close now!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Day 139 today. Still a baseball size udder, I am thinking she will go between 146-148 but who can be sure heehee.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 133 ~ Getting Closer!!*

Here she is from last night.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 139 ~ Almost there!!*

Chelesy, For 139 day along she is small and if her udder is still small I am gonna say she is gonna give you a single :girl: but she could be hiding another one in their who knows. Is this her first time?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 139 ~ Almost there!!*

I hope she surprises you and gives you :girl: :girl: :stars: Keep us updated!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 139 ~ Almost there!!*

This is her second time, I don't know what her routine was for last time, whether she filled up last minute or what. But she is sooo long and deep so I think she has twins or more, just my feeling. Could be wrong but that is was I am thinking. Geesh these goats are so confusing!! But whatever she gives me the most important thing is that mom and baby(s) are healthy.

Here she is when we first bought her, unbred.









And 8 days ago.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 139 ~ Almost there!!*

i say shes hiding a few :baby: in there at least two i say


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 139 ~ Almost there!!*

Thanks SDK I sure hope your right! :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 139 ~ Almost there!!*

Yes ANOTHER picture haha. This one shows how deep she is.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 139 ~ Almost there!!*

I think she'll surprise you with twins or more. My queen Molly is a very big bodied doe and carrying quads this year, very big kids actually, and she looked like she only had twins!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

There is hope!! Thanks for telling me that Sarah, while I won't _ask_ for quads I would like triplets :greengrin:

Ligs were lower tonight and her "cha cha" looks more "ready". So I turned on the baby monitor :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

You will be bald waiting...she might wait til 148! :girl: :boy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Hope they don't make you wait to long!!! She is a pretty girl!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> There is hope!! Thanks for telling me that Sarah, while I won't _ask_ for quads I would like triplets :greengrin:
> :


Here's some belly pics for your reference :wink:

Molly about 3-4 months along carrying quads, this is how big she was carrying twins the previous year:

















And here is April(RIP) 3 months along carrying triplets









and how could we forget poor Maggie, the day before she kidded, carrying 50 lbs of quads(sorry, I just love this picture)

















She's gotta have twins at least, at least a girl :shades: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

I remember how miserable poor Maggie was!

I say Cowgirl should have twins in there!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

oh my gosh that poor goat!! i thought my doe was miserable and she only had 20 lbs of quads.. hah


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Wow! 50 lbs. of babies!! Poor girl! That's a lot of babies to be carrying around!  I'd say Cowgirl has at least twins, more likely triplets. She looks pretty deep.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Well her ligs have been steadily lowering and definatly softening. They were rock hard and really "there" on day 139 and the last few days have been lowering alot and her udder has doubled, still not full though..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Babies soon!! :clap:  She is such a beautiful doe! I was thinking about reserving a buck from your herd but I have to talk to my cousin about it. . . . we'd like a moonspotted one.  I have a limit of two bucks though, so one of mine will have to move on. Anywho, you may be hearing from us about next year's kids!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

That would be awesome Olivia! I am expecting some fabulous kids :greengrin: I would certainly make sure to get you a really good one :thumbup:

I am looking so forward to seeing these kids! Hurry up girl! :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Chelsey does have some beautiful does (and bucks) and I LOVE her babies! I got Panama and Cameron out of this year's kiddings and they are both fabulous. :thumb: Hurry up Cowgirl!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

I am so happy that you are happy with them Angie. I am loving Azriel more and more, her udder has tons of capacity and she is my best milker right now (and as an ff too!). She should really be something great as she matures.

Day 142!!!!! Going out to check on CowGirl now...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

She is huge, and walking funny too.. Poor thing :slapfloor:



















Still waiting for her udder to fill up and get tight. Her ligs are softening and she is getting looser in the back end.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Awe, poor thing. I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: :girl: and with ease.

Kinda nice to be done with kidding, but I kinda miss it already too. lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 140 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Triplet girls would be awesome! Thanks Ashley and I hope you are right =P


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Is it just me (I am new... hahaha!) or does she look like she's going a little posty with the legs in those last 2 pics to anyone else? I think she's ready to see those babies! All :girl: :girl: :boy: of them! :dance: :stars: Maybe today!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

I noticed her posty-ness too. So I am glad someone else did! Her ligs are really low but that udder is just not full, so I say not today, maybe tomorrow or 145.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Any udder shots?  I can't get enough pics! lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

I'll look through and see if I have any, it is just not that big yet I didn't think to get any :shrug:

Ahh ha! Found one that kinda has her udder in it. It looks funny because of the angle but it's better than nothing :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Maybe she's just not going to fill up til the last minute. That's always a possibility.  I think she's more than ready to welcome those babies to the world.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Yeah she may not. But the little stinker's ligaments weren't as low as the last time I felt them :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Her leg set is wide but not quite posty yet...her knees are more outward pointing than what they will when she does go "posty"...believe me you will notice the difference! She may just wait til hours before delivery to fil her udder...or even a day before and go on 146...she definately has the look of twins :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Ok so it's the knees you look at. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

You know - in Spring kiddings - everyone got real full and it was pretty easy to tell when they were ready, but this summer has been aweful with babies dropping to mom's with hardly any udder at all and then they really don't seem all that big after the kids are born.... wonder if it is the year or something!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Not only does the hip/thigh area get straighter, the knees will be more in line with her front legs..close to her body...and she'll appear to be on the toe of her rear hoofs....and as she walks away from you, she'll seem to be walking stiff legged. This can happen up to 12 hours before delivery. It is super hard to explain, but once you see"the difference" you'll never forget it. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Well her udder has grown a bit and her ligs are lowering. No more diffrerences except she is getting more irritated with other goats.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Is that a normal thing? for them to be more irritated with other goats? Kadabra is doing that, too, so I'm just waiting to see whether she starts getting an udder or not / whether she comes back in heat again. Hopefully she took with Hollywood!  I can't wait to see Cowgirls babies! If she has them this weekend, can I come watch?  :?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

ok here's a trick to make her kid

stand behind her
put one hand on each side

and push!

haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 143 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Haha I tried that unfortunatly she is still holding on to them :hair:

Angie you are welcome to, although I don't know if you could get here in time! I have a feeling she will be a "fast mover" once she gets down to buisness! I sure hope so! I am almost bald with all this waiting haha.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Her udder is slightly bigger this morning and definatly mushier over her ligs. But I don't think today is the day...


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 ~ The countdown is ON!*

Well, if she happens to have them this weekend, I'll try my darndest to get there in time.  At least for one of the three... haha! I do hope there are THREE! Come on, Cowgirl... we wanna see those babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 ~ The countdown is ON!*

She certainly is in no rush :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Any guesses on when she will kid and what she sill have? She is hanging onto those ligs and it doesn't look like she will kid tonight, or tomorrow morning. Possibly tomorrow night but probably not. I say Monday. She looks "not so big" today/tonight so maybe the babies have dropped? Her udder has filled a bit, not so teeny anymore... I just started stalling her at night and she FREAKED! So I had to put her adopted daughter Joy in there with her, and now she is content, eating away :greengrin:

:hair: :help: :hair: :help: :hair: :help: :hair: :help: :hair: :help: :hair: :help: :hair: :help: :hair: :help: :hair: :help:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Here is a photo I took from the TV of CowGirl and Joy chowing down in their pen.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

wow standing next to the other goat you can see how big Cowgirl really is. It is nerve racking waiting to see what they have isnt it?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Wow! She is getting big. Poor baby! Hope you have some little ones REAL soon... :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Geeeeesh...haven't been on here for a couple days and I thought for sure she would've had them by the time I got back!!! :GAAH: Come on Cowgirl!!!!!!! Lets see those.... :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Ligs lower, udder bigger. I still think POSSIBLY late tonight but most likely sometime tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

yeesh! get it over with soon Cowgirl!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Ligs barely there when I checked an hour ago


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

sweetness!!! :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Sounds like she's getting closer. I think it'll be tomorrow if she loses her ligaments tonight.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

oh my still no babies.. you need to speak with her about this


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Tomorrow... tomorrow... we'll start the day tomorrow with a smile, or two, or three!  :girl: :girl: :boy: Come on Cowgirl. Let's see those babies! and where are the pics? If I can't be there, I want to see pics, at least!  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

She'll have you up all nite and those kids will be on the ground very soon....at least I hope so! I'll throw out a 2 am delivery of :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
*Her ligs are back.* I guess she just wants to cook the :girl: :girl: :girl: a little longer :hair:

Here she is at 11:30 PM


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

What a STINKER! :ROFL:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

HAHAHA! She IS being a little stinker... I agree! :sigh: Poor Chelsey :hug: for all of the :GAAH: :hair: Are you sure she's preg? (HAHAHAHAHAHA... just kiddddddddddddddding! That was a bad joke... hahahaha) Just give her a :hug: and tell her that you'll wait patiently because you  her, and then :coffee2: and :type: and soon you'll be :wahoo: and :clap: because of the beautiful :girl: :girl: :girl: she's given you! So sit back and :coffee2: ... or take a :ZZZ: because she's going to have you up ALLLLLLLLLLLL night tonight doing a  arty: :girl: :girl: :girl:


Angie :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

That was cute Angie, fun to read. 

Man! What a stinker! Come on Cowgirl, I want to see her babies (we ALL do!!). Does that sometimes happen where there ligs will come back??? Never knew that could happen. When she does kid, those will be some healthy, big babies for all that "cooking" they've been through. :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Well they never technically disappeared, just felt really low (and yes I did wait till after she went to the bathroom lol), and then when I felt a few hours later they were there pretty good. Not as soft as they were.

I just HAD to pull your leg, I felt it was the perfect chance haha :ROFL:

Well I am out to go feel her ligs again, cross your fingers that they are GONE!!

Oh and Angie that was a very creative smiley story you wrote there :slapfloor: I do hope I will be :wahoo: soon!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Waiting patiently-NOT! Exciting, keep em guessing, edge of the seat stuff going on here. Sending-have kids vibes CowGirl's way!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Darn it!!! I though FOR SURE i'd get to the end of the drumroll and there'd be triplets at the bottom!!! :GAAH: Come on now Cowgirl!!!! We wanta see those :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

GRR!! Ligs are there, and her udder is no bigger. No personality change either :sigh: I really hope she looses those ligs tonight. :GAAH:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Maybe you can try singing to her, cheering her on? :dance:

lose those ligs
we'll all dance jigs!

:ROFL:  Come on Cowgirl... I think she's waiting for me to visit. She wants me to see the babies.  :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

She better let them out soon!! Or I will have to have a "talk" with her! I'll try to sing her the rhyme - I am desperate at this point!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Hmmm....Let me see, day 147 right?......She'll be holding onto them kids til 149 1/2, just not ready to let them go yet...and maybe she'll even be more of a stinker and wait til Saturday...the 30th is the "New Moon" and then she'll be on 152 :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Yep, 147. I am afraid she will have me waiting awhile yet. But I sure hope not :greengrin:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Have you been giving her red raspberry tea and primrose? I know you like "naturals," so you might want to try this? I copied and pasted this directly from http://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag/ar ... g0007.html Of course, this info is for women, but I know that I used both of these for cats with no problem. The doses below are for humans, so you'd have to fig up how much to give the goats.

Angie

Evening Primrose Oil and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea

Neither will actually induce labor. While some lay midwives will argue that statement about the Evening Primrose, which is the reason it is not recommended until 36 weeks or "full term", almost all sources with experience agree that it does nothing that the body was not ready to do on its own. I will repeat this at the end of this section, to make sure you understand this, as there is a lot of confusion and misconception surrounding these two substances.

Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg 
capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also.

Red raspberry leaf tea is a uterine tonic used by Native Americans for thousands of years. It tones your uterus by helping to "focus" your Braxton Hicks contractions. Think of its job as helping your uterus do more effective exercising while you are pregnant. It does not "cause" contractions and can be safely used throughout pregnancy. It is contraindicated for those having complications "just in case", however, by most doctors who do not understand its use. Many women safely use it from the moment they learn they are pregnant at six weeks until months after delivery. (It helps to tone the uterus after delivery as well, shrinking it back to size more quickly and reducing bleeding.)

Again, neither of these actually causes labor to start!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

I plan on using Red Raspberry next year, I ordered some herbal stuff for goats which you give hours before kidding and it is supposed to help tremendously. So we'll have to see! I will give it to her when she looses her ligs....


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

You can actually find the red raspberry as a tea at the grocery store most of the time. It would be safe to let her have that now, if you wanted. You could probably just give her the herbs--bust open the bag of tea. It would be good for toning her uterus since she is close to delivery  I think it MIGHT be called Red Raspberry Zinger? Or something like that? I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long... HAHA! COME ON COWGIRL!!!  Those babies wanna see us (and we wanna see them!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*



Firestone Creek Farm said:


> You can actually find the red raspberry as a tea at the grocery store most of the time. It would be safe to let her have that now, if you wanted. You could probably just give her the herbs--bust open the bag of tea. It would be good for toning her uterus since she is close to delivery  I think it MIGHT be called Red Raspberry Zinger? Or something like that? I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long... HAHA! COME ON COWGIRL!!!  Those babies wanna see us (and we wanna see them!)


my mom made the mistake of drinking ot much Raspberry zinger and she went into labor way to early :shocked: thankfully once she went off the tea they contractions stopped but she did even up delivering 3 weeks early .... not sure if that had anything to do with it or not. :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ When will she pop?!?!?!?!*

Really Satcey?? Oh well I don't care if she kids from the Rasberry or not, she is in "the safe range" haha. AND her ligs are pretty much GONE!! And she is very very mushy and sunken in in her hip area. And she is stretching alot!! Wahoo!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Yippeee!! :clap: Can't wait to see those babies!

We use rasberry leaf tea with our goats before kidding. My mom said we should put it in about 2-3 days before the due date. I was giving it to one doe a couple weeks before she was due, thankfully I told my mom and she said to not give it that soon. It helps a lot with kidding, we've noticed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Yaaaaaay! :wahoo: Kiddies soon!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

my mom was drinking like a gallon of the tea a day! I dont think you are going to do that to your doe!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Lets go girl! I need some new kid pics to cheer me up!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

so with raspberry, you just break open the tea bag, dump it in their water?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Yeah. We've just gotten it from the organic/health food part of the store. We got it in bulk, so no need to break open individual tea bags.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Well no different tonight. Ligs still feelable :sigh:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

I'd say you could just top dress their grain with the tea or give it to them like a snack. After all, they do eat that sort of thing, so I wouldn't think you'd have to give it to them as a tea.  Oh and a gallon is like WAY too much! HAHA! That's overdosing! :shocked:

X'ing my fingers that those ligs disappear today! We all wanna see :girl: :girl: :girl: so we can :wahoo: instead of :GAAH: :thumbup:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Ok she is really confusing me! One minute her ligs feel like mush and the next they are totally there! I just can't help but wonder if there is another due date, but I don't have anything written down and I really don't think I did breed her again. I guess we will just have to wait till we see pushing to be sure of when she will kid :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Ha ha she is just driving you crazy! One of my girls did that this year and I think it just means she is getting closer. I think it was Boots. Her ligs kept going and coming back all in one day and then the next day she went. So hopefully your girl goes soon.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

Thanks for the hope Ashley! I sure hope that is what CowGirl does!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

I went looking through my dates and I saw that CowGirl came into heat on 3-1-08 And again on 3-28-08 which is when I first bred her. Then she can into heat on 4-4-08 which I then bred her again. What I am wondering is, did she come into heat 5-7 days later and I bred her again? I KNOW I did not breed her a whole 28 days after 3-28-08 as I was too busy then. So I think the least amount of days she could be is 141... What do you guys think?


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

If she took the second time around, on 4-4, then 145 days would be tomorrow. That's according to Promisedland's gestation calculator (http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Calculator.htm) So that would put her due tomorrow, if she goes 145. I'd say any day now. How far along are they when you first feel babies moving? That would give you a clue, because almost an entire month is a long time in fetal development. If she weren't as far along because of being bred later then it seems like the movement would correspond with that, no matter what her size is. Right?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 ~ Definatly getting close!*

On my calender it says 4-4-08 then she would be on 148, hmm.... I am looking at the NDGA calender.. OMG! They must have mapped all of the breeding days as 145! Not 150!! Thanks a BUNCH Angie! You are my hero  :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 =P*

Actually, the NDGA calender is just plain screwed up. It says day 145 is on the 28th which it isn't. Guess I just need to count on the Fiasco Farm Calender :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 =P*

Yeah, that calender is messed up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 =P*

I agree, the calendar has some cute pics but those "due dates" are all screwy! So Cowgirl could still hold those kids til the new moon on Saturday or even go Friday nite.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 =P*

Welllllll... :sigh: guess that means you get to sit back, :ZZZ: a little bit more, and wait :roll: and wait :roll: until :scratch: sometime soon! At least you know she's not OVERDUE! That's a good thing! :sun: :thumbup:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 =P*

I am so relieved! :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 =P*

I think we need some more pictures of her. :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 144 =P*

Your request is my demand =P Pictures when we go out for our 11:30 check..


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

Umm.... forgot the pics   But I will get them tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

yeesh! :hair:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

Ok, so I've been quietly watching and waiting. But, why do I think you said you have a doe due 9/28? It was awhile back, maybe it was somebody else? Or maybe I'm just imagining things? :sigh: It's ok, I was up anyway to check on Angel, I thought for sure Cowgirl would go first. Maybe not!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

How's Cowgirl doing with all of this fun weather? You know my barn is new, and it's not rained here at all unless it's a little sprinkle. So we got rain from Fay yesterday evening and this morning and I had water allllllllllll in the barn!!! ARGHHHHHHH! So I'm going to have to backfill or somethingggggggggggg.  The boys in the other pen got wet, too!!!! The water backed up around the back of the shed and came rushing down the hill and went under their fence.  SOOOOOOOO here I was, in the rain, digging ditches and diverting water this morning. Much fun. Everyone's in the dry now though and I hope I solved part of the problem until I can backfill. The girls were fine; they have little houses, too, and not just the barn, so they snuggled up in the houses... lol. I'm glad I figured out there was a problem though before it gets cold and there's a REAL problem.

Angie


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

Oh the joys of a new barn! I wish I could experience that, lol. I'm glad for you that you can get the kinks out before winter!

I really, really hope we get some of that rain up here. It's been dry as a bone, luckily it's not HOT too. It's actually cool so far today!

So, you can tell we are bored to tears waiting on Cowgirl! Talking about the weather! :shrug: Come on Cowgirl...give your mommy some :girl: 's!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

It's been extremely dry here, too. We "renovated" the pond area for my Indian Runner ducks and the goats, and I think that's where part of the problem is coming from. That's why I dug the ditches. We're getting more rain now here so we'll see if it fixed it.

Wonder how Cowgirl's doing? PICS!!! We want pics!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

I haven't checked her yet - I know I am being lazy but I just don't want to go outside in the rain :ZZZ: I AM however watching her right now on the barn cam, she seems normal enough, some stretching but nothing that makes me think she is "close" grr. We'll have to see what her ligs feel like though.... Her adopted baby Joy is trying to nurse when CowGirl isn't looking haha. Even though she has been weaned for two months... CowGirl HAS to have Joy in the stall with her or else she goes bonkers. So we'll see how that goes when the babies come....

Pictures coming in an hour or two... :greengrin:

Our run in part of our barn always gets a tad wet. But where the girls sleep is high and dry. I put lots of straw down for everyone last night and they were all snuggly  Although I am going to love CONCRETE floors! No flooding. But we are going to build an overhang on the dirt so they aren't always on concrete...

Di - It is I who _thought_ CowGirl was due on the 28th. But she is really just on 145 today...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

You know what Chelsey? I wasn't thinking when I wrote that (obviously), I can't believe today is the 27th of August! Unbelievable, I guess I'm getting "old and funny". Hubby said "Well, you know I'm leaving on saturday, and you knew I was leaving at the end of August!). I think I need a test for "oldtimers disease". :hair: :GAAH: This month has gone by so fast I can't believe it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

:hair: Come on! :slapfloor:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

How's she doing? Anything yet? PICCIES please!!!  And can I still come watch when she delivers tomorrow night? HAHA!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

Here she is this morning. Nothing new. Except she looks like she's dropped.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 145 =P*

She does look to be dropped and I am praying for twins! Still think she'll wait and go early Saturday morning :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 =P*

She very well could go then, I figure within 48 hours.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 =P*

Here is what my does have done so far

Upset - day 147 at 9:30 PM
Beri - day 147 at 4:45 PM
Ginger - day 147 at 12:20 AM
Faith - IDK
Chenille - day 146 at about 2:00 PM
Azriel - day 145 at 7:00 AM


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 146 =P*

I think you're right about 48 hrs. She does look dropped, too, and it looks like she has dropped, like you said. As deep as she is, she's bound to at least have twins in there. Maybe more since she's dropped.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

No babies yet? It feels like it's been forever and a day!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

Nope, not even one baby yet! I think it will be tonight or tomorrow morning. As Liz said


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

Shes gotta pop soon. Maybe shes hanging on till Monday, after all it is LABOR day.
Andi


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*



crocee said:


> Shes gotta pop soon. Maybe shes hanging on till Monday, after all it is LABOR day.
> Andi


Andi you are a hoot :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

Too funny.. haha!  :ROFL: Come on Cowgirl!!! We're :clap: :clap: :clap: you on!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

Well, has she shown ANY sign of impending birth??? Or are there babies on the ground all ready and you are just too busy making them happy???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

I am so frustrated! She is not showing any signs, udder has not grown, ligs have not changed. The only sign is that she is stretching. :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

Maybe she IS waiting until labor day to labor. :sigh: Can't wait to say :birthday: to the new little ones. :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 147 Still hanging in there..*

Here are some pictures I just took. She has me :hair: and :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 148 REALLY frustrated!*

At least she has a little udder going there...Angel has a pretty big belly considering how small she is. But, no udder to speak of, and her ligs are here one day gone the next! Very frustrating! :hair: At least I've learned my lesson, hand breeding only from here on! I need a "specific date", no more guesstimations!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 148 REALLY frustrated!*

hey at least you do know she will kid with in the next couple days..... sorry to hear she is driving you nuts though


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 148 REALLY frustrated!*

Man, that must be very frustrating. As Stacey said, at least you know she'll kid soon, she's definitely bred!! :wink:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 148 REALLY frustrated!*

She looks tired though, poor thing. She's probably more tired of waiting than we are!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 148 REALLY frustrated!*

No change as of 9:30. Hopefully she will start hurrying up soon :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 148 REALLY frustrated!*

She is certainly being stubborn! When you decide to not check on her thats when she'll be ready, still hoping for :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

She seems to be getting closer, possible dishcharge, not positive though. And she is very mushy over the ligs and her tail is cocked towards one side. Ligs still there but very mushy feeling I think, though she does change hour by hour!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Babies soon! Hopefully. . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

sweetness, babies by labor day :scratch:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

I feel for you Chelsey! I'm going through the same thing here. :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Atleast I know I'm not alone!! :hi5:

This girl is the biggest goober! i haven't felt ligs for 2 hours to pray they are GONE when I go out tonight to feed.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

labor day, im guessing. :girl: :girl: :girl: trips?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Well ligs are soft, and even my mom thought so.. Babies are kicking up a storm and I can clearly see their kicks even from the barn cam. Poor CowGirl! Well maybe there will be Labor day labor tomorrow? I sure hope so!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Still patiently waiting-NOT! I think someone suggested singing to her, but maybe we should write a song about this, and you could sing that song to her. :roll: Still cheering-go CowGirl, go CowGirl!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

I haven't checked her yet but I can see her on the cam. Just laying there chewing her cud and wiggling her ear :hair: :GAAH: :help: :hair: :GAAH: :help: :hair: :GAAH: :help: :hair: :GAAH: :help: :hair: :GAAH: :help: :hair: :GAAH: :help:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

She is obviously enjoying this too much! :ROFL: I think she's having fun knowing we're all soooooo EXCITED to see those babies!!! Is her udder getting bigger????


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Just checked, ligs the same and udder ------ the same! :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Well she certainly has passed up my guess!! The day isn't over yet! The latest I've had a doe deliver was on 153 so even if she waits til then she'll be fine....a little "pick me up" tip...kids are the most active 12-24 hours before birth...seems they fight over who's gonna exit first! :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

I have noticed the "energetic kids" before kidding as well. I talked with a friend of mine who just had a doe kid on 151 at 3 AM. The same doe always waits till after 150 to kid, so that makes me feel better. So does knowing how long your doe went for Liz. Her udder is definatly growing and her ligs are going!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Hope she brings those babies into the world today! It's a good day to labor.  As if there is ever a good day for that task... good day for welcoming babies though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

what time do you leave tomorrow? :worried:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

At night I think, so we will drive through. I have her a nice kidding stall thingy made in the trailor just for her :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

oh dear! well at least you are prepared

will you have internet when you get there?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Maybe not for a few days. But maybe longer I am not sure. I hope she kids tonight!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

yah we all do to! or we will be in suspense on when she kidded and how many :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

LOL, I will FIND someone with internet once we get there to let you guys know if she does kid during the trip :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

good! I should give you my cell number just in case :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

Thanks Stacey. I hope she kids tonight! Her ligs are ALMOST gone!!! YAY!  :stars: :dance: :leap: :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CowGirl day 149 - Finally getting closer????*

OK, this is no longer funny...please Cowgirl, have those babies now! :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK I have not keep up with this the whole time, but am I understanding that you will be traveling with her? If so I sure hope she goes before you move. She is just waiting so she can drive everyone nuts. Tell her she is doing a very good job. :wave:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, thanks Lori. I will tell her that :help: , and that everyone here is waiting on her to DROP THEM KIDS!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if as you are loading everyone, she just lays down and has those kids. Just so you'll have to wait! Silly girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope she has them babies before you start loading up!!! Come on Cowgirl :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on! LMAO! I sure hope she has them soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Udder has doubled, still not full though... And her ligs are the same :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well she will probably loose her ligaments and then kid


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

No babies yet. :GAAH: Going to check her in a second though,,


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ligs a teeny lower, really hard to find. Udder may be a tad larger. I have a feeling it will be tonight. But we probably won't leave till 9 or soo..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goodness doesnt she know anything about timing :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Chelsey....tell her she's playing "mean" and now we're gonna have to wait to hear how many and when  I would imagine though that she's gonna do as Di said...wait til you're ready to load her up and go down and start pushing!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is chasing one of my does (who is in heat) around making buck noises :roll: I don't think she even knows that she IS pregnant!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOSH. COME ON COWGIRL!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, ligs OFFICIALLY GONE!!! Since about 6-7 so...  And her udder is a whole lot bigger. We are leaving tomorrow in the AM so she has time! 

We just picked up Casino and Hazel this morning and OMG am I in LOVE!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeesh! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, she is talking and not getting comfy, and her leg is sticking out sometimes, I think she is "posty" too. C'mon GIRL!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yikes not more time left, girl do you not have good timing!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I'm packing my laptop so you won't here from ME if she kids, I will take pictures though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you've got my number :thumb: have a SAFE trip


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH NO. Hope hope you have a safe trip. Hope all goes well with the trip and the babies.

Good Luck and prayers to you for a safe trip. ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, well she DID start pushing right when we wanted to leave.... And had twins, one of each. Gotta hit the road now. Pictures this weekend most likely.

Bye guys!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That stinker. Congratulations on the babies. :girl: :boy: Sounds like everything went well and maybe even pretty fast. I am just so happy that it all happened BEFORE you hit the road.

Good luck and here is to safe travels. Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Do I win anything??? I get "bragging rights" at least! :ROFL: Congrats on the babies, can't wait to see pics! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: CONGRATS!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lil stinker, congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Do I win anything??? I get "bragging rights" at least! :ROFL: Congrats on the babies, can't wait to see pics! :stars:


Yes Di you get all the bragging rights! :wink:

Congratulations on the twins! :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the :girl: :boy: !!! Finally!!  I bet they are gorgeous! Have a safe trip and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah...................congratulations........ :girl: :boy: :stars: arty:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats....FINALLY!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Waiting PATIENTLY for piccies!! Hope the trip was un eventful and the :boy: :girl: are comfy with momma.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey guys. Everyone made it safe and sound. 25 hours straight! Babies are great. They are both black and white and the little guy has moonspots. The girl's name is Muddy Creek RW Last Minute and the buck's is Muddy Creek RW Outa Time lol. I have pictures but forgot to load them before I went to use the hotel's wireless service . I will be on to give photos SOON hopefully.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Chelsey, Glad to hear that everyone made it safe. I bet you are all about totally exhausted.
Pictures when you get time.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's great! Glad to hear you guys made it safe and sound.  Can't wait for pics! - Oh, love the names! They fit them too well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy to hear from you Chelsey :leap: 
Perfect names too....I love'em!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad you made it safe and sound. Can't wait to see babies! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome to hear from you!!! Cute names, very fitting


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOO glad to hear that everyone made it safe and sound! Can't wait to see pics. Wonderful names!!! Glad you got a baby girl, too!  :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the twins! :stars: And Hope you are all settled into your new homestead by now.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Tina, Angie, Stacey, Di, Liz, Olivia and Lori! And everyone else of course!!! They are so super cute and so much fun. We are settling in, although the house is a total redo so we are living in a construction zone for several months most likely - but it's something we are used to so it isn't too hard =) We JUST got internet!!!! I am SOOO happy!!

You guys were so patient with me about the PICTURES!!! Here are a few....

Minute









Minute and Quincy









The babies and momma on the ride to Iowa.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my gosh that babay is soooooo cute! well worth the wait for that little babY!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Chelsey, They are sure a gift from God. They are adorable.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really am enjoying them, and I just can't get over how sweet Minute is


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, they are so, so, so adorable!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe! I love their coloring. You had that trailer all set up for her! 5 star hotel! lol 

Congrats again! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWWWW!!! What cuties, absolutely love the fact that they look like mommy....glad to see you and hope you and the goats are settling in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my goodness she is so adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love her markings


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Awwwwwwww they DO look like mommy Cowgirl!!!!!!! HOW ADORABLE!!!!! CONGRATS!!! :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are adorable!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! I _was_ hoping for a kid colored like Rewind, but they are healthy bouncy and I got a GIRL, so I'm OK :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are precious!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really adorable........


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Soooo Sweeeeet!


----------

